# President's Week Park City Feb 15-22, 2014



## funtime (Jan 21, 2014)

Have a spacious studio called a mini suite (500 sq.ft.) with kitchen for Presidents Week at Park Plaza resort in Park City.  Free shuttle to the slopes.  Very comfortable unit.  Can sleep four but more comfortable for two.


----------



## funtime (Feb 2, 2014)

Still available.  Very comfortable unit.  Presidents week one of the most popular ski weeks in the year.


----------



## funtime (Feb 8, 2014)

Still available.  May be able to arrange larger unit.  Dates are Sat to Sat Feb 15-22.


----------

